# Starting my first African Cichlid Tank(Substrate Question)



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not a fan of sand / gravel and I was thinking of getting them into tiles so that I can add hiding rocks in my tank that will not my scratch the bottom of it. What tiles do you guys suggest?


----------

